# Downhill/ Freeride-Strecke in Bad Kreuznach



## zimmy1612 (25. März 2009)

Hi Zusammen,
mir wurde mal erzählt , das es in Bad Kreuznach ( Kuhberg oder Rotenfels)
es wohl eine Downhill/ Freeride Strecke gibt. Ist das jemandem bekannt, wenn ja wo sollte diese sein???
Vielen Dank schon mal vorab.

Lg aus dem Naheland


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2009)

bezweifle, dass es die gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (5. April 2009)

Die Strecke und den dazu Passenden Lift such ich seit Jahren vergeblich! =)


----------



## elch01 (5. April 2009)

Kleiner Tipp ... auf den Lemberg  gibts eine Straße ... 
Trail runter  250 HM auf 1,5 Km schöne Spitzkehren ;-)
Das Shuttle sollte dann in Oberhausen warten ...

Den Rest kann sich jeder mit ner TopoKarte selbst heraussuchen.


----------



## Wassertrinker (17. April 2009)

Aufm Kuhberg und rotenfels gibt es keine ausgewiesene Freeride- oder DH-Strecke!!!

Mit rücksichtnahme auf Wanderer und Vermeidung des Sonntages lassen sich allerdings viele schöne Trails befahren.

Karte hilft!


----------



## O'Chris (18. September 2009)

Servus!
kenne jetzt von diversen Beschreibungen etliche gute Tipps für schnittige Trails. Bin am Wochenend in der Kreuznacher Ecke mit dem Radl unterwegs. Nur den Kuhberg findsch beim besten Willen nicht. Laut Google Earth liegt der mitten in Stadt???


----------



## poo-cocktail (19. September 2009)

Sport- und Freizeitpark
Rheingrafenstr. 5414
55543 Bad Kreuznach, Germany

von der adresse aus kannst du eigentlich alle trails gut erreichen


----------



## O'Chris (20. September 2009)

Die Spitzkehren-Ansammlung vom Lemberg runter heute getestet. Prädikat "Spaß bringend".
Leider zu kurz, könnte gerne etwas länger so weiter gehen.

War heute zum ersten Mal in der Gegend. Bin begeistert, weil auch das Aufi Fahren Spaß macht -> keine Schotterautobahnen wie im Taunus sondern schöne, urige Wege.

Bis demnächst im Nahetal! Am 30. Sep. werde ich den Rotenfels runterhuschen.


----------



## Graf Yeti (28. September 2009)

Moin, also ich ziehe bald in die Region, was wären denn so die näcshten Bikeparks oder muss ich doch die 200km bis winterberg oder bad wildbad?


----------



## heppi (28. September 2009)

Boppard ist nicht weit entfernt. Habe den Bikepark dort zwar noch nicht getestet, aber "drumherum" gibts jede Menge Trails & Co. Mit den Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket kannst du mit bis zu 5 Leuten mit der Bahn von KH aus nach Boppard fahren und von dort aus die Hunsrückbahn richtung Emmelshausen als "Lift" benutzen. Fahrradmitnahme ist in RLP ab 9.00 Uhr morgens und an Wochenenden übrigens kostenlos.


----------



## Ticy (29. Juli 2012)

Hey, ich suche nach einer Gruppe, der ich mich anschließen kann. Ich bin Anfänger und möchte nicht alleine fahren. Eine strecke bin ich auf dem Rotenfels gefahren. Es wäre nett wenn mich eine Gruppe einladen würde. lg Tiffany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## O'Chris (30. Juli 2012)

Ticy schrieb:


> Hey, ich suche nach einer Gruppe, der ich mich anschließen kann. Ich bin Anfänger und möchte nicht alleine fahren. Eine strecke bin ich auf dem Rotenfels gefahren. Es wäre nett wenn mich eine Gruppe einladen würde. lg Tiffany



Rotenfels is scho mal gut  Mittwoch, Donnerstag gibts immer ne Feierabendrunde. Ich frag mal in die Runde, ob am Mittwoch was geht. Ich könnte ab 17.30. Das heißt, bin sicher am Start
*hugh*


----------



## smutje74 (31. Juli 2012)

Servus,

schau mal hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9738877#post9738877

Heute findet eine kleine Runde statt.


----------

